# Group project/presentation - don't know anybody



## chatsnaps (Jan 21, 2016)

I've kind of been lurking around this site for a while, but I've decided to finally make an account, so woo first post ever.

Last week in a class we were picking groups for our project/final presentation. I, not having friends in the class, or never really talking to anyone in the class, panicked and decided not to go to class that day. I emailed the teacher that I could not make it, saying that I don't have a preference of people to work with just put me in any group. She replied saying she isn't going to put anyone in groups, we have to do it ourselves. 
How do I even approach people to ask to be in their group?
They all have their friend groups and made their project groups. I don't even know who to ask or how to ask someone to be in their group. Whenever I think about tomorrow I start panicking and feelin anxious. Help please :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would just pick out the friendliest looking person and ask nicely if you can be in their group. I did this once and it worked out fine. But yeah I was usually the last person and the teacher would throw me in a group most of the time.


----------



## chatsnaps (Jan 21, 2016)

I was expecting the prof. to just put me in a group, most do if you aren't there the day groups are made. I wasn't expecting her to make me find one myself  
I don't know who the friendly people are but I guess I'll have no choice but to go up and ask someone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ I was just referring to someone that looks inviting/friendly. I hope it goes ok for you.


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

I second what Kevin001 said. I do this all the time and no one has ever said no. 

Also, are the groups meant to have set numbers of people? If so it is likely there will be other people without a group, or who are missing one person. You could ask someone beside you or someone you kind of know if they were aware of any such situation.


----------

